# Jaw broke



## koondawg (Feb 13, 2007)

I was messing around with my traps today. I was testing to see if any needed new springs. Then I picked up a Montgomery #2 that is modified. When I was setting it, one of the jaws broke.  It broke right where it goes into the baseplate. I am not sure if they were made like this but after the jaw goes through the hole it bends up. So I am thinking someone did this and it caused it to be weaker. Is there anyway to fix this? Or do I need to get a new jaw? Does anyone know where I can buy one? I can't seem to find any place that sells them. If I buy one I will need it laminated. Smitty, do you happen to have a jaw I can buy that is laminated. Well If I do buy one I might as well get two because the other one is bent up too.


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

That's why I don't like to see jawtips bent-up. It can very well stress & fracture the jawtips, and if the jaws ever need removed.....forget it, they'll snap right off. I've got a couple #1.5 dogless ones I'm looking for jaws for to repair.

You'll need to replace the jaw(s). What's the measurement bewteen the ends of the frame, where the jawtips fit? Is it a dogless trap, or dog-on?

Smitty


----------



## koondawg (Feb 13, 2007)

The measurement between the ends of the frame, where the jawtips fit is 5 3/4". It is a square jaw dogless trap.


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

Just wondering if a Northwood or Bridger jaw would fit. I'm converting some #2 NW's to roundjaws for a guy right now, and some of the stock squarejaws are already laminated.

After reforming the new jaws (to round) it seems that they're real close on measurement, but the critical one would be the height of the stock squarejaw, since yours is dogless there's little room for any variation.

Any way you can stand the jaw up on a flat surface, and measure the height to the inside of the jaw only (not in the frame, just the jaw)? Like I mentioned, that'd be the critical mesurement. If it'll work, you can have a pair of them.

Smitty


----------



## koondawg (Feb 13, 2007)

I think I know what you mean. I took a picture. Here it is.


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

That's exactly what I meant. I think the Northwood jaws measured about 2 & 5/8", but you're measuring on one with a missing jawtip.....should be real close.

PM me your address & I'll get 'em in the mail to you.

Smitty


----------

